# The hidden rewards of trying to help



## Harold_V (May 30, 2012)

You folks might be interested in how satisfying it can be when you try to help others, all with no expectations aside from gratitude shown.

Last November we welcomed to the forum, Franciz. He has shown a willingness to learn, and is curious and explores with vigor, potential sources for precious metals. 

A short time ago he inquired of me, via PM, if I could advise him of a procedure to deal with an ore that was reputed to contain a high percentage of the platinum metals, along with a substantial amount of gold. We talked back and forth for about a week, and he followed my recommendations, although the end result was much as I feared, highly exaggerated. 

To show his gratitude, he offered to send me a memento from his homeland. Knowing he's a young man raising a family, I suggested that I'd appreciate receiving a photo of him and his family, but I preferred that he not spend his money on me, as I realize how difficult it can be when starting out, and funds are limited. 

Today I got the surprise of my life, when, by parcel post, I received a mug with a fired overlay of Francis and his lovely family. In addition, he included a coin. This was mailed to me from Thailand, a place in the world I know by name only, having never traveled there. 

I am overwhelmed! 

It is such a treat to have such caring people on the forum, and to have had the privilege of trying to help him in his attempts. 

Thank you, Francis. I will cherish your thoughtfulness eternally. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2012)

very well done.

Thank you for sharing, Harold.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 30, 2012)

Bravo... More of that... Bravo!


----------



## joem (May 30, 2012)

It is what this forum is about. I know first hand on that. I also keep small momentos given to me by forum members in a special place and strive to return the best I can. Kudos to you Harold and respect to member Franciz for acknowledging the help in a special way. This is good to see.


----------



## DONNZ (May 30, 2012)

Goodwill:

There is no price one can place on Goodwill. 

If your a small business owner you know this. A freebie here a helping hand there, these things they remember. 

This site has what it takes.


----------



## Smack (May 31, 2012)

Awesomes!!


----------



## tek4g63 (May 31, 2012)

If only everyone could apply the values shown here in their every day lives the world would be better for it. A simple thank you when someone opens a door for you, a smile and a warm greeting when you pass by a co-worker, and even a grand thank you like the one shared here can make someones day. Thank you Harold for sharing this story with us, it warms my heart to know that there are still good caring people out there, even beyond this family/forum.

If anyone else has good stories like this, please share them.


----------

